# Projector Headlights on '10 1.6



## Matador855 (May 31, 2010)

Hello everybody, im new to forum, i have a 2010 Versa 1.6 and i was thinking of installing some cool new stuff, maybe some leds in the interior, and HIDs, but what really has me thinking is the projector headlights, will the 07-08 headlights fit my 2010 sedan? If anyone could answer please hit me up thanks in advance:newbie:


----------

